#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-30
<cyberanger> 95 miles east of Cleveland, OH
<Unit193> It's a bit hot this second, but it's not bad in the winter (And we have been getting lots of rain!)
<cyberanger> Unit193: where at? (and yeah, 90 earlier here, Cleveland, TN, 30 miles north of Chattanooga)
<Unit193> cyberanger: NEO. 89 at 5pm
<cyberanger> sounds right, from what I heard not too far away, just be glad twisters were not on the menu
<Unit193> Now I don't want to butt out... Great...
<cyberanger> everything but another tornado
<cyberanger> I don't even mind the snow (I wish we had more, actually) or hail, as long as another tornado is averted
<Unit193> I'll take snow over any summer day...
<cyberanger> idk about any summer day, but I know today's is on the list
<cyberanger> (the ones that feel like spring and fall are nice, back on the lake, it was early winter, winter, late winter and road word
<cyberanger> work* and here I can rock climb, raft, swim, just gotta travel a bit for hockey)
<Unit193> cyberanger: That's what we say! Almost winter, winter, still winter and road construction!
<cyberanger> Unit193: yeah, everyone near Lake Erie and Lake Ontario (that I knew at least) said that
<cyberanger> Ashtabula County, OH and Erie County, PA and Erie, County, NY, amoungst others, that was home
<cyberanger> and each blizzard knocked out the power it seemed (and how did 9/10ths of those seem to fall on new years eve, idk)
<cyberanger> I wish I could move back sometimes, job security is here atm though
<cyberanger> it's not that I don't like here, just, your childhood home has something different than any place that follows, you know?
<Unit193> Home is where the heart is?
<Unit193> (How active is this channel normally? And is this team not approved?)
<cyberanger> Unit193: something like that, yeah
<cyberanger> this channel varies, but your seeing the lower end this weekend, holiday and all (on top of our usual sunday)
<wrst> cyberanger: i think suppy bot was the python one let me check :)
<cyberanger> and we're working towards approval (they've raised the bar, and this is a hard state for it too, all spread out, 4 real big cities, but many miles between them, sorta like Ohio actually, on a smaller scale)
<wrst> nope it was phenny cyberanger sorry
<cyberanger> wrst: that's ok
<cyberanger> Unit193: many different IRC bots, and I don't think there is a wrong answer, just varity
<Unit193> Supybot is python
<Unit193> cyberanger: I have started to play with them. Do you have any old/new sitting around?
<cyberanger> Unit193: If I recall, Ohio has most it's members in the big three cities, whearas most of ours are more rual, or at the least on the outside edges of the metro area
<cyberanger> Unit193: ah, good to know
<Unit193> cyberanger: Not as much as you would think, actually
<cyberanger> wrst: both are python, but I was thinking of phenny (just seemed to be dead simple, unfortunately it leaked full paths (the code didn't look that way, but when data dumps, it dumps)
<cyberanger> Unit193: did that change in the past two years, or did I only really know the groups from the cities I guess?
<cyberanger> intresting to know, none the less
<Unit193> Mind you we just started this week: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/map/user
<Unit193> With C-Bus being the main one!
<cyberanger> C-Bus is what I recalled 2 years ago
<Unit193> It would be very odd to invite you to OLF :D
<cyberanger> Ohio Linux Fest or Ontario Linux Fest ;-)
<cyberanger> Unit193: not too much, Atlanta cancelled last year, nearly went to ohio instead, but it was better to pick up more shifts than try and pretend my pockets were deeper
<Unit193> I really want to go to one (This one would be really nice) We should bridge our LoCos ;)
<cyberanger> it's not too far, and I'd probally try to encourage some in your area to head down too
<cyberanger> (I'm presuming your pin on that map is Ashtabula, seems the only NE pin there) they're only 30-50 miles further east
<cyberanger> idk, too far out, but it's the closest working plan, see what work gives, and what I can take
<cyberanger> Unit193: I went last year to FOSSCON RIT at Rochester, NY
<cyberanger> I don't mind Colombus
<Unit193> Ashtabula is not me
<Unit193> I have only been to Ubuntu Hours
<cyberanger> oh, heh, guess my idea of NE OH is smaller than others
<cyberanger> guess the one outside of Arkon probally counts (for example)
<Unit193> Roadrunner calls it NEO...
<Unit193> I also haven't put myself on there...
<cyberanger> ah
<wrst> hey Unit193 good to see you here
<Unit193> Howdy wrst! I don't seem to know you from any other channel..
<wrst> I don't get allowed out of here Unit193 :)
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> Unit193: RR hrm, beats TWC
<Unit193> Looks like cyberanger is actually busy and has a life! ;)
<Unit193> RR = TWC
<cyberanger> sorry, meant Arkadelphia
<cyberanger> they tried to pull an enron, glad they are gone after that
<cyberanger> Unit193: everyone has a life, just a matter of what one does with it
<cyberanger> tonight, enjoy the long weekend off, by working (ugh, fail, me and my projects)
<cyberanger> Unit193: do I know you from another channel?
<Unit193> We don't currently share any
<Unit193> cyberanger: ^^
<cyberanger> well, currently I'm pretty much just here, a huge reduction, usually 5 networks, 15-20 channels total
 * Unit193 22 current
 * wrst couldn't keep up with that much
<cyberanger> wrst: depends on the channel, but yeah, one must reach a burden
<cyberanger> I've got 35? (never counted, sounds right) channels I consistantly goto (but normally I'm never in ALL of them at one time, half and half, otherwise it's a little redundant
<cyberanger> depending on time of day, who's trolling where)
<cyberanger> but the past two months I've tried to limit some, to what is consistantly active, focused, limited trolling
<cyberanger> types of channels less likely to be an overload
<cyberanger> seems some days I can listen to a hockey game, monitor 20 irc channels, work on config'ing something, and other times, just sit back and plop in a movie
<Unit193> cyberanger: What are a few of the channels/
<cyberanger> (funny thing is how until recently, there was no middle ground)
<cyberanger> here, #swissknife-router (project I've been 'working on' sorta stalled due to time constraints, anyhow I can come back to that one later)
<cyberanger> #keryx, #opennic
<cyberanger> irc.dod.net #dod
<cyberanger> irc.pirateparty.ca #digitalpatriots #uspirateparty #canada
<Unit193> Are you in other *ubuntu* ones?
<cyberanger> irc.2600.net #offthehook #offthewall
<cyberanger> and others on 2600 depending on what's going on
<cyberanger> oh, um, now no, but I've been known to jump in other channels as reasons occur
<cyberanger> say my trips north usually put me in *-us-pa and *-us-ny depending on the trips
<cyberanger> or issues that we cannot solve here, #ubuntu
<Unit193> cyberanger: Do you use Ubuntu 11.04/Unity ?
<cyberanger> I do use 11.04, I do NOT use unity however
<cyberanger> Openbox and the CLI
<cyberanger> mostly
<cyberanger> tried it, along with gnome shell
<cyberanger> what about you?
<Unit193> Xubuntu 11.04 and Lubuntu 10.10 (Might get the other comp with dual Kubuntu)
<cyberanger> Lubuntu, nice
<Unit193> It really is! (Also have the Liquorix kernel in it)
<cyberanger> I think a fair amount of us are displeased with unity here, some thinking gnome shell would have worked just as nice, others giving it time
<cyberanger> or (this is my catogery) scratch our heads in wonder
<Unit193> One guy in ours is on Gnome3 (I don't like Unity, but I haven't tried it yet)
<cyberanger> heard of Liquorix, never used it (I seem to tweak mine for networking, injection patches, routing enhancements, so on)
<cyberanger> Gnome3 is intresting, but I think LXDE is really the best for the majority (I feel like while I just said that, I don't quite fit there myself, at least as Lubuntu is setup)
<Unit193> What don't you like about it? (Have you also seen 11.04?)
<cyberanger> about Gnome 3 and Unity, I get the feeling they were coded for fixed settings, netbook res. or so
<Unit193> *Lubuntu
<cyberanger> oh, more of why I don't quite fit with Lubuntu, right
<cyberanger> mostly my network tweaks seem to cause me to gut out a bit of that subsystem
<cyberanger> and I'm not using pulse, I'm using alsa still (for my own rigs)
<cyberanger> it works, but my nature seems to be contrary to avegerage uses
<cyberanger> when you can literally turn you laptop into a router in 30 seconds, you don't fit normal user anymore
<cyberanger> when your running squid caching proxy on all your rigs, chained together, you don't fit normal user anymore
<cyberanger> Unit193: so in other words, it's not lubuntu, it's fringe uses, unusual setups
<Unit193> Very true (I thought it was using alsa... alsamixer is the default mixer)
<cyberanger> it might be, that one I said thinking of gnome (the networking stands out for all though, just cause my systems have been tweaked to a unique design)
<Unit193> I have to try Fedora + Gnome3 (So I don't have to config anything just to look at it)
<cyberanger> wonder if http://live.debian.net has anything for you on that?
<Unit193> Nope, I want to poke it :D
<cyberanger> well, time for rest, see everyone later
<Unit193> cyberanger: Have a nice night!
<cyberanger> Unit193: feel free to stick around, we have some night owls that appear to be later than usual
 * Unit193 is one...
<cyberanger> thanks, you too
<cyberanger> I can be, depending on the day errr night ahead
<cyberanger> this case, day ahead is packed
<Unit193> I'm doing good to get to sleep by 3:30...
<vychune> o/
<electricus> really liking the latest ubuntu 11.04
<electricus> i got the macbuntu theme installed and still using unity, but sidebar hidden
<chris4585> daily builds of chrome have a global menu now :D
<cyberanger> chris4585: same with the nightly builds ;-) kinda intresting
<chris4585> lol nightly builds?
<cyberanger> chris4585: yeah, what do you think the developers use all that caffine for?
<chris4585> harhar
<cyberanger> staying up during the day, naw
<cyberanger> they even call them nightly builds (I guess since all the google devs already have a day job ;-))
<cyberanger> Just watched Fast Five, if anyone goes to see it, watch the credits, they dropped a bombshell in there
<Unit193> Howdy, cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey Unit193
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-31
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> Howdy, vychune
<cyberanger> chris4585: I think I've figured out how I'm gonna push out custom live disc images
<wrst> hello cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<cyberanger> I think I've figured out how I'm gonna push out custom live disc images, without hurting my own connection much
<cyberanger> use some apache redirects and http://www.coralcdn.org/
<cyberanger> down side is some setups call it a proxy avoidance tool
<cyberanger> but that's what the torrents will help fix
<cyberanger> goal is to allow access to it 90% of the time, to 90% of everyone
<cyberanger> by budget makes that mark, then I'll be stunned
<cyberanger> wrst: care for some openbox goodness in a few days
<wrst> sure cyberanger :)
<wrst> live cd or install ? I'm happy to do either
<wrst> or both
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> live for the moment
<cyberanger> perhaps both down the road
<wrst> cool cyberanger want to test in a VM or on real hardware?
<cyberanger> I'm testing both, and planning to let anyone try it when I've got it on the server working
<cyberanger> openbox geared to admin work, virus scans cheifly
<cyberanger> but knowing me, it's any task that works better than windows, crammed as well as I can onto a 699MB cd
<cyberanger> which is nearly all tasks I can think of ;-)
<wrst> ha ha cool will be happy to try it out
<cyberanger> I'd still like to get my mirror going, but I'm hoping this will help me learn some bandwidth management tricks
<cyberanger> and learn a bit more about CDN's
<cyberanger> not more theroy, but actual implementations
<cyberanger> I got into linux for server knowlege, now I'm continuing down that road, always a new topic in linux
<wrst> seems like the topics are limitless about like what you can do with it
<cyberanger> exactly, it's like we've got all the flavors one could want, we just suggest everyone avoid the macintosh apple flavor, it's sorta stale
<wrst> stale apples aren't good at all
 * cyberanger wonders if wrst got the hidden joke in that
 * cyberanger figures he did
<wrst> :)
<wrst> yep, cyberanger i'm heading to bed early I think catch you tomorrow
<cyberanger> wrst: I ought to soon myself, lest I be tired at work
<cyberanger> too tired, that is
<wrst> same here, see you later cyberanger
<Unit193> cyberanger: Added kon-boot to it?
<cyberanger> kon-boot?
<Unit193> It's nice if you're fixing windows computers (Login without knowing the pass. I'll get the site)
<Unit193> http://www.piotrbania.com/all/kon-boot/
<cyberanger> ah, usually just use chntpw
<Unit193> That will kill the pass, this will only bypass
<cyberanger> yeah, and I presume what it's doing (based on the linux tricks of similar nature) is sticking it in a chroot of sorts, and meddling with files
<cyberanger> for windows, primarlly the Registry files, SAM for login authentication
<cyberanger> sounds like one to add
<Unit193> Sounds more like kernel ram mods
<cyberanger> usually we just blank it, no point hiding that we got in and fixed it, less they try and hide our payday
<cyberanger> that's another idea on how, there are a few ways
<Unit193> I didn't know of any others that don't modify the system
<Unit193> And I'll try it if you push it out...
<cyberanger> just gotta get it done, it will be pushed out
<wrst> chris4585: looks like lots of GNOME 3 extensions are starting to get out in the wild www.webupd8.org has a few blogs on them
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> Mornings
<wrst> Xpistos: have a good weekend?
<Xpistos> long
<wrst> that's the glory of it isn't it?
<vychune> good morning
<Xpistos> hey vychune
<vychune> how ya doing this morning
<cyberanger> very well, thanks for asking vychune
<cyberanger> haow about you?
<vychune> finally youre doing good
<cyberanger> fairly good ;-)
<cyberanger> always leave room for improvement ;-)
<vychune> ikr
<Xpistos> #join /facebook
<Xpistos> DUH!
<vychune> nope im never making that mistake again
<wrst> hey vychune, cyberanger
<vychune> morning wrst
<vychune> hows the bot
<wrst> vychune: no time yet might mess with it today sometime :)
<vychune> oh ok
<cyberanger> lol Xpistos
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> cyberanger: how's it going?
<cyberanger> wrst: busy, work
<wrst> that's good cyberanger
<wrst> same here
<cyberanger> wrst: indeed good, however being busy is mixed
<wrst> mixed?
<cyberanger> quicker burnout
<cyberanger> I can handle it, but deadline pressure isn't a nice pressure
<wrst> its good for you cyberanger ;)
 * vychune was just taught a good lesson
<cyberanger> wrst: true
<Unit193> wrst: What bot did you go with?
<wrst> none yet :)
<electricus> wrst: i'm using macbuntu 10.10 now
<vychune> thats great
<electricus> compiz is botched in the 11.04.. i'm going to wait for those bugs to be addressed
<wrst> macubuntu... hmm something about that doesn't set well with me electricus
<electricus> ..but other than that.. i like the unity desktop environment
<electricus> haha
<wrst> electricus: i'm waiting until gnome 3 is useable in ubuntu before I worry with it
<wrst> I love gnome 3
<electricus> Macbuntu:  http://www.oslike.se/
<electricus> it's pretty..what can i say
<electricus> some mac dudes at church were totally freaked out..haha
<electricus> they were amazed was more like it
<vychune> when did they get a iso
<electricus> and then i showed them the software center and games you can download.. and said it was all free!  there eyes popped out.. LOL
<electricus> i don't know.. i just saw it.. but the 11.04 is still quirky with the minimize effect (magic lamp) i've heard is related to the latest compiz and patent infringement on mac's minimize
<electricus> geesh
<wrst> electricus: I don't think 11.04 is really meant to be stable or to have all the kinks worked out I think its more to get it into the wild to get all the kinks found
<electricus> hmm. it was just released last month right?
<wrst> yes
<electricus> it's pretty sweet.. they're copying mac osx pretty much except the dock is squares on the left
<wrst> electricus: I don't really know if that is soemthing that I'm proud of or not, I'm really liking gnome 3
<electricus> so what is the deal with gnome3?  is ubuntu going to ship with it in the future?
<wrst> electricus: if I'm not mistaken unity will use gtk 3 in 11.10 so you can run gnome 3  and unity side by side
<electricus> that's cool
<wrst> electricus: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/gnome-shell-is-finally-available-in.html
<electricus> can you download 11.10 now?
<electricus> i guess not
<wrst> electricus: you can possibly, or just install 11.04 and upgrade it
<wrst> actually I think until the first alpha that is the procedure but its easy to do
<electricus> i don't think it's available.. but that blog sounds like it is.. confusing
<electricus> ok.. i found it:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wrst> ahh ok so it is electricus, you can start with it just as soon as 11.04 was released without the cd, think you just edit the soruces.lst like in debian
<electricus> ya. .but i'm just going to wait i think
<electricus> i like 10.10 ok enough
<chris4585> <wrst> electricus: if I'm not mistaken unity will use gtk 3 in 11.10 so you can run gnome 3  and unity side by side
<chris4585> that is correct ^ its already possible in 11.10
<wrst> yep chris4585
<electricus> hmm is anyone in here using 11.10?
<electricus> if so, how stable is it?
<chris4585> electricus, its not even alpha 1
<wrst> makes me want to go ahead and start using 11.10... i know officially we shoudl be calling it by its code name but i'm just going to say 11.10 :)
<chris4585> I don't like its code name...
<wrst> but electricus generally things go... decent atleast with a few breakages
<wrst> me either chris4585
<chris4585> sometime I think I will actually upgrade to 11.10
<wrst> but I don't like 11.04's interface so I will trade taht for a crappy code name
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I'm going to backup my stuff, then try and upgrade and I doubt it will go well but I have nothing to lose
<electricus> haha.. i wouldn't even mess with it yet:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-daily-builds.html
<wrst> chris4585, electricus up until atleast alpha 1 I would go with upgrading 11.04
<wrst> If i really wanted to try it
<electricus> 11.04 is fine except for compiz being a little buggy
<chris4585> electricus, I think upgrading will result in something better, besides I'll do my own repairs
<electricus> could you upgrade to 11.04 without upgrading compiz?
<electricus> i would do that if i could
<chris4585> electricus, you can downgrade compiz in 11.04, I believe webupd8 did an article on that
<electricus> ok. cool
<chris4585> it really annoys me about compiz... it seems with every release the default settings in compiz get crappier and crappier...
<chris4585> before view port used to work flawlessly with no editing, so did zoom..
<Unit193> Would you be looking for: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/get-emerald-to-work-in-ubuntu-1104.html ?
<chris4585> Unit193, no I seem to remember there being a specific one for compiz
<chris4585> it was either webupd8 or omgubuntu
<chris4585> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-downgrade-to-compiz-086-in.html
<chris4585> Warning: the instructions below are for the classic Ubuntu desktop session. This will remove Unity! Further more, this is experimental (and reverting the changes is a bit complicated and may not work exactly as described in this post) so use it at your own risk!
<Unit193> omgubuntu is a little to fanboy for me... (And a little annoying to the devs)
<cyberanger> unit193 agreed
<Unit193> They post a link to 64bit Lubuntu dev test (At best) And just about killed the guys server...
<chris4585> well lubuntu is popular.. lol
<chris4585> I think it deserves a bit more respect
<electricus> thanks chris4585
<chris4585> electricus, np
<chris4585> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615537/
<chris4585> apparently to actually upgrade to the new release you have to do 'update-manager -d'
<chris4585> figured gksu would have worked heh
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-01
<vychune> hey guys
<Unit193> Howdy, vychune
<wrst> howdy vychune, Unit193
<Unit193> I should now say howdy to wrst...
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 how are you doing?
<Unit193> wrst: Not too much. Just got back from a meeting and played with my bots so now I'm going to watch reruns of Dr Who :D
<Unit193> Doing much?
<wrst> nope just baby sitting and about to get ready to wind down for the night
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/raspberry-pi-tiny-computer-runs-linux
<cyberanger> intresting device
<chris4585> wrst, are you around?
<chris4585> it feels fantastic to be on gnome-shell / ubuntu
<Unit193> chris4585: How are you working with that (I know of two ways to do it)
<chris4585> I upgraded to 11.10 and installed gnome-shell from the repositories, I had to set it up, but it works
<chris4585> I'm surprised it even worked, the original install was 10.10, upgraded to 11.04 and then again to 11.10
 * exodus_ms is reminded of the lyrics "hello hello, is there anybody out there...
<chris4585> http://i.imgur.com/w4RnA.png
<wrst> chris4585: nice
<chris4585> wrst, I didn't imagine that awn would work so nicely with GS with the right configuration
<wrst> how does everything work on ubuntu?  looks like its going well?
<chris4585> yes actually.. no hiccups
<chris4585> at first it was ugly... with no gtk3 themes on my install I went and found a decent one to use
<chris4585> I removed unity / unity-2d and only really using gnome-shell
<chris4585> honestly from what I've used so far from it, its worked really well, better than unity in 11.04
<chris4585> I just can't wait for more updates lol
<wrst> chris4585: I just really dislike unity :/
<chris4585> right now with my setup I almost can't tell the difference between gnome2 and gnome3/shell
<chris4585> on the surface anyway
<wrst> cool
 * wrst heads to work be back in 30
<chris4585> nvidia-current works with gnome-shell and actually seems to run better than what I usually use with compiz
<chris4585> alright, I need to get some sleep
<wrst> chris4585: I've found nvidia to work well with gnome 3
<chris4585> ah thats good
<chris4585> so far no crashes or anything
<wrst> no none that's on my desktop
<wrst> on my laptop that I just got with intel it works perfectly also and wasn't bad with my really cheap ati card in my old now deceased laptop
<chris4585> I'm really liking gnome3, the more I've used it tonight the more it feels just like gnome2
<wrst> well the more I use it the mroe it feels better chris4585 but I've always used it pretty vanilla
<Xpistos> morning all
<Unit193> Howdy, Xpistos!
<wrst> Xpistos, Unit193 good morning
<Xpistos> Hello Unit193 wrst et all
<wrst> Xpistos: how are things going?
<Xpistos> just fixing my comic book collection
<Xpistos> and if you haven't used it team Viewer is great for windows and linux
<Unit193> Heh, TeamViewer for linux is actually wine
<wrst> Unit193: ewww
<Svpernova09> o/
<wrst> morning Svpernova09
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> Unit193: a very nice implementation in wine, but it's still giving issues more often than true linux code
<Unit193> cyberanger: I understand it isn't bad. I just had to comment about it :D
<cyberanger> Unit193: it's bad enough
<cyberanger> and same here ;-)
<Unit193> x11vnc seems to be my friend (And fixes the xfce-terminal bell)
<cyberanger> I didn't think the bell was broken (ubuntu just tried very very hard to gut it)
<Unit193> Xubuntu doesn't seem to like the bell, when I tried to enable it, I had no luck. I now figured out that if I vnc in, the bell works! Figure that one out....
<wrst> good morning cyberanger
<wrst> hey exodus_ms!
<exodus_ms> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing? long time no see, hope all is going well
<exodus_ms> going pretty good, stayn busy with my daughters and work mostly. hows everything your way?
<wrst> doing very well exodus_ms, by your IP looks like you are online
<exodus_ms> a little connection issues there. ghosted 'exodus_ms' and reconnected. but cant seem to ghost exodusMS because its not registered
<wrst> oh just meant exodus_ms that you have an ISP again thought you went  a period of phone only
<exodus_ms> i just switched backed to my phone, was using a neighbors wifi, they just booted me ;)
<exodus_ms> but yeah, i use my phone 90% of the time to connect
<exodus_ms> unless there is an open wifi then i connect to it
<wrst> well they shouldn't leave their wifi open :)
<exodus_ms> thats how i took it, almost like an invite for sharing internet
<exodus_ms>  :D
<Unit193> Or just use their WEP connection :D
<exodus_ms> or just use the default password because their ssid is still named "linksys" ;)
<wrst> ha ha exodus_ms yes we have a few of those in my neighborhood... I woudl be no good to you as I have mine well reasonably sedure I guess if WPA 2 is still secure?
<exodus_ms> i thinks is kinda sad that alot of folks in my apt complex just plug up their router and go. leaving everything at factory default
<exodus_ms> idk wrst cyberanger would be the one to ask on that, im sure someone has figured out how to crack it, but i doubt they live in your area :)
<Unit193> Around here, the DSL modems have port 80 open to the outside (with default pass)
<wrst> Unit193: that's kinda sad, stupid, etc
<exodus_ms> i agree
<wrst> but I have phone most phone companies know absolutely nothing about networking
<wrst> i'm trying to fix a mess right now that they "helped" me out with
<exodus_ms> why does dsl do that with port 80?
<exodus_ms> ive seen that with dsl alot
<Unit193> http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html :D
<exodus_ms> you dont need port 80 unless your hosting a website ect right?
<Unit193> 80 = http
<exodus_ms> what am i thinking of then, there is a port that you have to have open to host your own site, i remember comcast being kinda weird about me using it etc, idk i cant remember.
<exodus_ms> i unplugged for almost a year, didnt mess with a computer at all. ive forgotten so much
<Unit193> He be gone... That's the correct port...
<cyberanger> hey exodus_ms long time no see
<exodus_ms> whats up cyberanger how you been?
<wrst> exodus_ms: lots of time the router admin can be accessed through that or can on ours here at work
<exodus_ms> thnaks wrst I have to be honest, networking is def not my thing, it confuses me to no end lol
<electricus> anybody know why my server says on the login screen "bridge-eth0: enabled promiscuous mode" ??
<electricus> and the machine is hosed
<wrst> electricus: that sounds like you have a naughty server
<electricus> ya..
<wrst> what are you running on it?
<electricus> centos
 * wrst reminds electricus of the name of the channel :P
<electricus> haha
<wrst> cyberanger: you heard of that ^^^^ issue?
<electricus> i think i have a hard drive that's failing
<wrst> when you say hosed ....
<wrst> ohh
<cyberanger> wrst: issue?
<wrst> cyberanger: electricus' dirty little server going all promiscuous
<electricus> haha
<electricus> ya. promiscuous is usually in reference to packet sniffing
<wrst> you know anyway we can get her to clean her life up, get off the street, and be a productive member of society again?
<electricus> i think it's in reference to vmware though since it's bridging
<electricus> and when the drive is failing.. it's throwing that error
<wrst> ahh electricus this is a VM?
<electricus> the host machine is giving the error
<wrst> hmm electricus way out of my league I think cyberanger has done some of that stuff before
<wrst> I've done a little bridging but using virtual box and never on a server I always have a mouse pointer at my aid
<electricus> i'm going to try smartctl
<electricus> i have a suspicion that it's a failing hard drive
<wrst> backup quickly :)
<electricus> oh.. it could be failing nic too
<wrst> cyberanger: don't you think installing ubuntu server would fix him ? ;)
<electricus> i may try ubuntu server
<wrst> electricus: i really like it for a simpleton like me its really easy, upgrades easy to the next version if you want to etc
<wrst> I actually like ubuntu server for what I do better than I like ubuntu desktop
<electricus> cool
<wrst> i use mine for a file/print server and also for quassel and various other little odds and ins and have pretty much zero issues other than when I used LVM and with only one disk that was silly
<electricus> the only reason i use centos.. is because it's free rhel
<wrst> I looked at it once... pretty old and stale
<electricus> and commercial linux software usually depends on rhel.. from my experience
<wrst> but that's the point I suppose :)
<electricus> ya.. you got that rightt
<wrst> I imagine its pretty good I looked at the desktop version of it, and really wasn't impressed but it really shouldn't be a good desktop I suppose
<cyberanger> wrst: might, as long as there isn't a limitation
<wrst> cyberanger: I think I may get on the 11.10 (I can't remember how to say or spell the code name) bus pretty early as I'm not too happy with unity since it has gnome3 going
<electricus> ya.. i hate centos/rhel
<electricus> the software is about 2yrs old it seems like
<electricus> in every release
<electricus> and yeah.. you would never want to run a cento/rhel desktop
<electricus> yuck
<electricus> but it's super stable
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-02
<Unit193> wrst: You could take a look at K/X/Lubuntu, they are all nice!
<wrst> Unit193: i'm a gnome guy, kde and me just don't get along at all :)
<wrst> and I run arch on my laptop with gnome 3 and really loving it
<Unit193> I'm currently using L and X (May add K later)
<cyberanger> electricus: except the lack of bugfixes making it exploitable
<cyberanger> and cpanel is kinda limiting
<electricus> i'm sorry.. i've been researching..
<electricus> regarding what?
<cyberanger> centos, rehl
<cyberanger> freebsd
<cyberanger> and small versions
<wrst> Unit193: i think lubuntu has a lot of upside, x just isn't very light and kde well its good its pretty but just not for me
<Unit193> wrst: I really like Lubuntu and Xubuntu isn't bad, I'm just no fan of Gnome/Unity...
<wrst> Unit193: I really like GNOME... now Unity, I'm not such a fan
<Unit193> wrst: Do you think you will look at/like Unity2D? I still haven't gone masochist and tried Unity
<wrst> not really Unit193, I mean Unity may mature into something good but its not there yet
<wrst> to me gnome shell is so far ahead it isn't funny
<chris4585> I basically share a portion of wrst's brain
<chris4585> wrst, do you have any idea how to change the windows buttons placement in GS? I've tried gconf-editor but it only takes effect in gnome3 failback
<wrst> chris4585: I don't know. I wouldn't be surprised eventually if there is not an extension for that.
<chris4585> well I seem to remember I didn't have that problem on fedora
<chris4585> morning
<chris4585> I now prefer them to be on the left
<wrst> chris4585: good morning
<wrst> chris4585: looks like you have tried this? http://geekum.wordpress.com/2011/05/25/how-to-move-close-button-in-debian-gnome-shell-to-left-like-ubuntu/
<electricus> anybody want to try this out:  http://www.voypi.com/
<electricus> looks pretty cool
<electricus> you could save a lot of your minutes and texts
<wrst> morning electricus
<electricus> i wonder how this got approved by nazi apple?
<wrst> electricus: what do you really think about apple? :)
<wrst> hmm cool
<electricus> they make nice and expensive stuff and they are nazis worse than microsoft
<wrst> agreed
<electricus> having said that.. i emphasize they make really nice stuff
<wrst> they do make nice stuff electricus, but over priced and still made in china
<electricus> oh really?
<electricus> i didn't realize that
<electricus> booh
<wrst> the laptop I just purchased has same/better specs than my wife's made in china shiney macbook but my made in china piece cost 475 while heres would be 1500 bucks
<wrst> electricus: i think its made in china certainly not made in usa
<electricus> hmm .. i would question that
<electricus> the reason it's so expensive leads me to believe it's not
<wrst> yes they are
<wrst> just checked :)
<electricus> ah man
<electricus> is there any computer equip that's not these days?
<wrst> don't think so
<wrst> electricus: all sorts fo thse forum links out there: http://forums.macnn.com/69/mac-notebooks/339175/are-all-macbooks-made-in-china/
<wrst> electricus: but pretty much everything else is so I'm not going to be critical of apple for doing it
<wrst> electricus: did you get your dirty girl network card fixed?
<electricus> ya..
<electricus> it wasn't the nic.. it's a failing drive i'm pretty sure
<electricus> i've got to get a replacement at lunch today
<electricus> it's not crashed totally yet.. but showing signs ..
<wrst> atleast it is showing signs that is nice
<wrst> wb Unit193
<wrst> and wb electricus
<Unit193> wrst: Thanks! I can't stand it when the wireless card stops working... (Shouldn't be using wireless, but it doesn't have a wired port)
<wrst> wireless is just too handy Unit193
<Unit193> It's a desktop :P (And a very old one at that...)
<electricus> yeah.. i'm now a member of launchpad.net/~tennessee.team
<wrst> ahh and know NIC
<wrst> *no
<electricus> well..i'm probably pending
<wrst> electricus: I might just take care of that for you
<electricus> i'm trying to get pricew in here too
<wrst> electricus: haven't seen you yet but launchpad has been a little slow for me the last few days
<wrst> electricus: that would be cool if you coudl get him in here we could have a nice cookeville upper cumberland presence
 * wrst is tired of all the memphians :D
<electricus> yeah
<orias> :(
<wrst> ha ha orias :)
<wrst> really we like the memphians ;)
<Unit193> Remember not to share your Netflix account ;)
<wrst> Unit193: i heard that on the news today...so I guess when my wife watches something I need to close my eyes?
<Unit193> wrst: If it's her account, you must close your eyes AND cover your ears!
<wrst> that seemed a little well... crazy
<wrst> and I guess she will not be able to listen to any music i downlaod via amazon
<Unit193> Eh, I don't know how bad it really is... They might figure it out if you're logged in from two locations :D
<wrst> yeah you would think they would already have that precaution in place
<wrst> hello pricew_ I think I've seeen you before ;)
<electricus> hello pricew_ :-)
<pricew_> hey uys
<pricew_> hey guys
<Unit193> Howdy!
<electricus> i find ubuntu people are generally nice
<wrst> well electricus I'm a real jerk but everyone else here is cool
<electricus> ah ha.. :-)
<Unit193> I'm mean too...
<electricus> ya you're a real trouble-maker wrst
<pricew_> wrst: at least you are honest.  :)
<wrst> well I do what I can
<wrst> :)
<pricew_> wrst: I keep hitting refresh, but I still only see Welcome to nginx!  You need to work a little faster.  :)
<wrst> pricew_: yes i tried taht and still getting nothing... may have to take this up when i get home, or I may have done something stupid that is highly likely also
<pricew_> http://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/wiki/FAQ#Can_I_provide_external_access_to_a_BigBlueButton_server_behind_m
<wrst> I've been using vnc to try it locally from home also
<wrst> it currently says its restarting... and it will take a minute... evidently minutes :)
<Unit193> Or you could SSH tunnel in and make a proxy :)
<Unit193> Alpha 1 is out! (So the person I can't seem to remember can upgrade ;) )
<wrst> pricew_: seems to be stuck trying to start
<wrst> Unit193: I may upgrade to see what gnome 3 is like and unity on top of it
<pricew_> wrst: hmmm.  The web server seems to be up.
<Unit193> wrst: It's still going to be broken like crazy! (And gnome 3 is broken)
<wrst> yeah i see apache and tomcat starting but i get that big blue button is starting
<wrst> oh yeah Unit193 I generally start with alpha 1 or 2
<wrst> that's half the fun
<wrst> pricew_: i'm just going to wait it out for a while and see what happens :)
<wrst> electricus: did you try to become a member here? https://launchpad.net/~tennessee.team
<electricus> yes
<electricus> i logged in and everything
<electricus> i guess i'm a member
<wrst> hmm I haven't seen anything yet
<wrst> it has to be approved, and you don't show in the list, care to double check?
<wrst> pricew_: I may have found my problem I am running in virtual box not in vm player, and I need to change some settings... that will be a job for tonight
<electricus> ok
<electricus> http://postimage.org/image/1x89wzwtg/
<electricus> see wrst. i'm logged in
<wrst> yeah electricus but did you request to join in the ubuntu-tn team?
<wrst> electricus: i added you ;)
<electricus> ah.. i see
<wrst> electricus: launchpad is host to many many projects and memberships etc
<wrst> pricew_: got it working locally
<wrst> i had it configured under the wrong IP *facepalm*
<pricew_> I can relate.
<chris4585> wrst, thank you that worked :D sorry for the delay I was asleep lol
<pricew_> wrst: http://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/wiki/InstallationUbuntu#Change_the_Server's_IP
<wrst> good chris4585, so you have left hand buttons now?
<chris4585> yep
<chris4585> I forgot that the gconf entry was under shell... not metacity
<wrst> pricew_: got it all going now, thanks
<pricew_> You need to feed the hamster powering your server.  It's running slow.  :)
<electricus> pricew_: been doing anything lately with bbb?
<pricew_> electricus: yes we had our first Virtual Small group today.  They are wanting another one tomorrow so they can invite friends.
<electricus> i was thinking about letting the person running the slides at church just connect to a bbb server and use the church camera feed and slides
<pricew_> I think that would be cool.
<wrst> pricew_: I need better internet.
<electricus> ya.. people could check out church without actually having to go.. and you could chat with them too while they are in there in real time with the service
<pricew_> yup
<electricus> we thought about u-stream and stuff like that.. but i'm not so sure you would want that advertising and stuff associated with your u-stream page
<electricus> bbb.. would make it totally vanilla or better yet, integrate it into our joomla site
<electricus> i just haven't had time to mess around with it yet
<pricew_> electricus: integrate with Joomla is about 3 clicks
<electricus> so do you have a screen shot of what that looks like in joomla pricew_?
<pricew_> electricus: see pm
<electricus> that's cool
<electricus> in joomla .. you log into the admin console and go to plugins and just upload the zip file?
<pricew_> yup
<wrst> pricew_: that is some cool stuff
<pricew_> a module and a plugin
<electricus> so you have to have a full lamp box for bbb?
<pricew_> Right now I'm using their test server.  I can build a ec2 box in about 5 minutes.
<electricus> i think our web site is a dedicated host on amazon too.. so we could run bbb along side of joomla?
<pricew_> Yea.  It may be better for a separate host so you don't have to mess with the ports, though.
<pricew_> You can try it out with their test server.
<electricus> ah i see
<pricew_> http://blindsidenetworks.com/integration#joomla
<vychune> hey guiys
<pricew_> ttyl time to head home
<wrst> later pricew_
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-03
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> sorry i've been MIA for a few days
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger wrst vychune chris4585 electricus elijah-m` Juzzy orias Svpernova09 ... ping ... reminder that our monthly meeting starts in an hour and a half
<vychune> oh ok didnt even notice
<orias> always scheduling it for when I'm driving home :0
<vychune> lol
<Unit193> I get a meeting? Cool!
<Unit193> wrst: Did you read up to where I was talking with cyberanger?
<wrst> cyberanger: should hopefully be here
<wrst> uhh pace_t_zulu i should hopefully be here :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: haha
 * wrst is babysitting
<vychune> lol
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<pace_t_zulu> who do we have here ... vychune orias Unit193 ? wrst ???
<vychune> present
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: looks like its you and me
<pace_t_zulu> right now
<vychune> lol
<pace_t_zulu> typically we wait for others to arrive ...
<pace_t_zulu> but we started doing that when the meeting time was 8 eastern / 7 central ...
<pace_t_zulu> here we are at 8:30 eastern / 7:30 central  ... and looking to push things back again
<pace_t_zulu> i'm going to ping everyone and then start the meeting
<vychune> well thats life sometime
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger wrst vychune chris4585 electricus elijah-m` Juzzy orias Svpernova09 ... ping ... meeting
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: sorry you were in that ... copy-paste from above
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: here more or less still baby sitting on my phone
<pace_t_zulu> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 19:32. The chair is pace_t_zulu.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pace_t_zulu> o/
<vychune> pricew
<vychune> o/
<vychune> so what now lol
<wrst> \o
<pace_t_zulu> wrst ... mind raising your hand ?
<pace_t_zulu> there we go
<wrst> :)
<pace_t_zulu> so it seems appropriate that we ack chibi ... bless him
<vychune> rip
<wrst> agreed
<vychune> hows his bro?
<wrst> I don't know
<pace_t_zulu> neither do i
<vychune> and is a tribute on the website yet?
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: seems not
<vychune> oh ok
<wrst> good idea that can happen
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I could get with cyberanger on that
<pace_t_zulu> anyone have a proposal for an appropriate way to pay tribute to chibi?
<vychune> photo montoge? lol
<wrst> I would think a nice post maybe with the meetup pic?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: who knew chibi the best ...
<wrst> cyberanger. did
<wrst> I think
<pace_t_zulu> regretfully, i did not get to know him as well as i wish i could have
<wrst> great guy
<vychune> same here pace
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i know cyberanger did meet him in person
<wrst> yes
<wrst> I talked with him a lot here
<pace_t_zulu> [topic] how to appropriately pay tribute to chibihogoshino
<MootBot> New Topic:  how to appropriately pay tribute to chibihogoshino
<pace_t_zulu> [idea] a nice post on ubuntu-tennessee.org including photo of chibi from meetup
<MootBot> IDEA received:  a nice post on ubuntu-tennessee.org including photo of chibi from meetup
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea, i definitely talked to him often ... i guess i just don't feel like i got to know his personality like i know you cyberanger xpistos ... etc
<wrst> maybe a link to the obituary?
<vychune> we were anime buds on here
<wrst> yeah know what you mean
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: do you have a link?
<vychune> nice one wrst
<pace_t_zulu> [idea] include a link to chibi's obituary on post
<MootBot> IDEA received:  include a link to chibi's obituary on post
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: +1
<vychune> lol
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: no but sure we can find one
<wrst> will look when I get off my phone
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: my preliminary searches are coming up empty
<wrst> bummer
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i will go ahead and start this post on the website ... i cannot stand the thought of us discussing this without following through
<vychune> amen to that
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i will use cyberanger's email as the basis
<wrst> great I agree
<wrst> yes another good idea
<pace_t_zulu> [idea] go ahead and start post on website paying tribute to chibi ... it can be a work in progress ... but it must go up
<MootBot> IDEA received:  go ahead and start post on website paying tribute to chibi ... it can be a work in progress ... but it must go up
<vychune> what was his email?
<pace_t_zulu> soliciting suggestions for the post title
<vychune> ubuntu TN remembers chibihogoshino
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: +1
<vychune> ty ty
<wrst> yep good and simple
<vychune> http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/wp-content/uploads/DSC07938.jpg
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/wp-content/uploads/DSC07938.jpg
<vychune> which one is chibi?
<vychune> hellloooooooooooooooo
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: vychune ... here is my initial draft
<pace_t_zulu> http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/?p=300&preview=true
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/?p=300&preview=true
<vychune> ok
<pace_t_zulu> you may need to login ...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i can pastebin it if it is more convenient on your phone
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: no need
<vychune> i dont have a login
<pace_t_zulu> ok... i'll go ahead an publish it
<wrst> I'm sure it is good
<vychune> how do i get a login
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: wrst http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/uncategorized/300/
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: i'm not sure.... i think i have admin privileges ... lemme check
<wrst> well done
<vychune> NICE pace_t_zulu
<vychune> +1000
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: i can create an account for you
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: i'll pm you to get details
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: ty
 * wrst is back on a full keyboard again
<vychune> LOL
<pace_t_zulu> and we're back
<pace_t_zulu> i'm going to make vychune an 'author' for now ... sound right to you wrst?
<wrst> sounds good to me pace_t_zulu, and we could use some authors!
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: try logging in ... you should also receive an email with the login info
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: any idea why the post isn't going to the front page?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i made it 'Uncategorized' ... perhaps that's why
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: my wordpress skills have diminished is there a promote to front page option or is that a drupal thing?
<vychune> joomla u mean? :)
<wrst> vychune: nope drupal never used joomla
<pace_t_zulu> ok ... i added the category 'Meetups' and that got it on the front page
<vychune> cool
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps this deserves a new category
<wrst> looks good pace_t_zulu
<vychune> tributes?
<vychune> Annocnements
<vychune> you know how to spell it lol
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: tributes
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: i was typing that out as you said it
<vychune> oh ok lol
<pace_t_zulu> so we have to explicity add categories to the front page
<pace_t_zulu> i get the feeling someone perhaps borked this theme
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: yeah with wordpress i thought the latest thing always went to front
<pace_t_zulu> no
<pace_t_zulu> i found it
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/wp-admin/options-general.php?page=sticky-front-page-categories-and-tags/home_cat.php
<pace_t_zulu> you can set which categories go to the front page
<vychune> cool
<pace_t_zulu> anyone object to me updating wordpress?
<wrst> ahh good to know pace_t_zulu
<wrst> if someone volunteers to do work and someone objects the objector should have his tongue cut out :)
<pace_t_zulu> wordpress has been updated to 3.1.3
<pace_t_zulu> http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/
<pace_t_zulu> [action] tribute to chibi has been posted at ubuntu-tennessee.org
<MootBot> ACTION received:  tribute to chibi has been posted at ubuntu-tennessee.org
<vychune> \o/
<pace_t_zulu> [idea] welcome members to *respectfully* augment the post
<MootBot> IDEA received:  welcome members to *respectfully* augment the post
<vychune> augment?
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: add to it
<vychune> oh i posted it to FB btw
<wrst> sounds good pace_t_zulu and I think surely the respectfully shouldn't be a problem but certainly needs to be mentioned
<pace_t_zulu> [idea] alternatively members can post their own thoughts in the comments section
<MootBot> IDEA received:  alternatively members can post their own thoughts in the comments section
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: that might actually be a better idea
<wrst> could get sloppy people editing your post
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: you prefer the comments idea as well
<vychune> sound good
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea... i am happy with the post ... appropriate and tasteful ...
<wrst> yeah and be bad to mess that up really
<pace_t_zulu> yea... i'll see if i can lock it
<pace_t_zulu> doesn't look like it can be locked ...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: vychune i will post the same message on the ubuntu tennessee group on facebook
<vychune_afk> ok
<vychune_afk> brb
<wrst> cool pace_t_zulu, you know we really under-utilize facebook
 * wrst updates to 11.10 so his computer may go up in smoke
<pace_t_zulu> i will add a line to the facebook posting to encourage people to leave their comments on ubuntu-tennessee.org
<pace_t_zulu> and i'm actually going to change the permalink structure ... the current one is too impersonal
<pace_t_zulu> so now the permalink is http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/2011/tributes/ubuntu-tennessee-remembers-chibihogoshino/
<pace_t_zulu> rather than http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/tributes/300/
<wrst> nice
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I gotta run if there is nothing else major
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: no worries ... really appreciate you being here
<pace_t_zulu> this mattered
<pace_t_zulu> *matters
<wrst> agreed, I will be back in a few but gotta run just a bit
<vychune> Hung system
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: wrst ... here is the facebook note:
<pace_t_zulu> https://www.facebook.com/notes/ubuntu-tennessee/ubuntu-tennessee-remembers-chibihogoshino/10150213365729329
<pace_t_zulu> [link] https://www.facebook.com/notes/ubuntu-tennessee/ubuntu-tennessee-remembers-chibihogoshino/10150213365729329
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://www.facebook.com/notes/ubuntu-tennessee/ubuntu-tennessee-remembers-chibihogoshino/10150213365729329
<pace_t_zulu> [link] http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/2011/tributes/ubuntu-tennessee-remembers-chibihogoshino/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/2011/tributes/ubuntu-tennessee-remembers-chibihogoshino/
<wrst> nice
<pace_t_zulu> [idea] conclude this meeting
<MootBot> IDEA received:  conclude this meeting
<pace_t_zulu> anyone second that motion?
<vychune> no
<vychune> lol
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: something you'd like to add?
<vychune> no jk
<pace_t_zulu> roger
<pace_t_zulu> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 20:30.
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> Hmmm...
<vychune> WHERE WAS YOUR A** AT?!?!? lol
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: nice timing ;)
<Unit193> I was reading...
<vychune> read your screen nother bucker lol
<Unit193> I was reading the meeting... Nother bucker?
<vychune> N=m b=f
<Unit193> Hmmm....
<vychune>  and the crowd goes boo
<pace_t_zulu> nice code breaking vychune
<vychune> lol
<vychune> ty
<Unit193> I was guessing the second... (Not my favorite wording...)
<Unit193> As I said, I was here, reading... (Shouldn't comment too much on the first meet and I'm not from around here...)
<vychune> oh well good point lol
<vychune> excuse my assholeness lol
<vychune> night
<Unit193> Welcome back!
<vychune> GUYS I FOUND CHIBI"S GOOGLE PICS!
<vychune> https://picasaweb.google.com/jschwentker77
<vychune> unit193 ty lol
<vychune> pace_t_zulu ping
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks
<Unit193> Did you two see when I was speaking to cyberang? (Didn't need to ping...)
<wrst> Unit193: what was it?
<Unit193> <whispers>I don't live in Tennessee</whispers>
<wrst> OH NOES
<wrst> Unit193: where you from?
<Unit193> Ohio (He invited me to stay, if that changes, let me know and I will go)
<Unit193> This group seems real nice!
<wrst> ha ha Unit193, chris4585 is from FL
<wrst> you are always welcome here
<chris4585> they aren't getting rid of me anytime soon :D
<wrst> no we've tried and he keeps coming back ;)
<Unit193> +b would do it :P
<wrst> nah
<wrst> wouldn't want to do that
<wrst> oh chris4585 i just upgraded 11.04 to well whatever 11.10 is called
<Unit193> Onriric
<Unit193> Heh... Oneiric
<chris4585> you know most code names It takes me a while to get use to, but not this one :(
<chris4585> wrst, did you try installing gnome-shell?
<wrst> well its not correct but i'm just going to call it 11.10
<wrst> i will chris4585 havne't gotten to it yet
<chris4585> I completely removed ubuntu-desktop for now
<wrst> i'm heading to bed see you guys tomorrow
<chris4585> well I've already done it once, need any help just ping me
<chris4585> g'night wrst
<wrst> will do chris4585 thanks!
<Unit193> You could just install from !mini.iso :P
<chris4585> yes, yes I could, but it was more fun doing an upgrade
<chris4585> I wanted to see the state of unity also
<chris4585> I've had this install since 10.10 so its been an interesting ride
<Unit193> How is it? (I know it's currently broken)
<Unit193> I need to upgrade one box from 10.10...
<chris4585> you could say that, right now no controls on the unmaximized desktop, the default theme isn't gtk3 yet so everything looks ugly until you install a gtk3 theme
<chris4585> right now I uninstalled unity, and only using gnome-shell and its lovely
<chris4585> http://i.imgur.com/1mvJD.jpg
<Unit193> Where you here when I was talking about all the DSL modems having 80 open to the world? (Looks nice BTW)
<chris4585> I don't think I was, and thanks
<Unit193> http://76.5.97.118
<Unit193> Connection issues?
<vychune> no
<vychune> up late i see
<vychune> sorry about ragging on you earlier
<Unit193> Always... Na, I thought that was a joke?
<vychune> it was
<Unit193> Then it's all fine! Do you not normally stay up this late?
<vychune> no i dont
<vychune> its hot in here lol
<Unit193> It's only 70 in this room (not too bad...)
<vychune> sorry got lost lol
<vychune> Unit193?
<Unit193> vychune: Yeah?
<Unit193> You seem to have changed IPs...
<vychune> yeah
<vychune> im using a free shell
<vychune> why are you up so late?
<Unit193> Always am...
<Unit193> I have a NinthFloor account
<vychune> Shellmix
<Unit193> Hmmm... weechat or irssi?
<vychune> i hate windows
<vychune> stll here man?
<Unit193> Yeah... I will be fore a little bit...
<Unit193> for
<vychune> golfing? lol
<Unit193> Disconnected by services ? That's normally done with the ghost command...
<vychune> yeah i had to
<vychune> closed my window by accident
<Unit193> Erm... Fun! ;)
<vychune> lol
<vychune> what part of tennessee?
<Unit193> Ah! You had left by that time! I'm not exactly in Tennessee...
<vychune> oh what state
<Unit193> Ohio
<vychune> wow
<vychune> so why ubuntu tn?
<Unit193> At first I came to ask about ubotuTN, noticed he wasn't here then cyberanger started talking to me and invited me to stay
<vychune> oh ok cool
<Unit193> He seemed real nice so I stayed
<vychune> ubotuTN? so what that about?
<vychune> nevermind
<Unit193> ubotuTN is a bot you guys made (From rbot)
<vychune> googled it
<vychune> they made
<vychune> i can't code perl good yet lol
<vychune> only 19
<Unit193> Ah! We were working on one and I wanted to know how they inported ubottu factoids
<Unit193> It's ruby...
<vychune> oh ok cool
<vychune> ruby on rails?
<Unit193> I don't think so...
<vychune> oh ok
<vychune> well im in need of shut eye
<vychune> nice to meet you and welcome
<Unit193> Have a good one!
<vychune> night
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> Looks like ubotuTN worked better with Launchpad than ubottu does...
<Unit193> Howdy, pricew
<wrst> Unit193: you never sleep!
<pricew_> morning Unit193
<wrst> pricew_: how are you doing/
<wrst> or... doing?
<pricew_> Pretty good so far.  But it's early.  :)
<wrst> ha same here pricew_, but its friday
<pricew_> Yea, gotta love a short week.
<vychune> morning
<wrst> pricew_: i absolutely love short weeks!
<wrst> morning vychune
<wrst> wb pace_t_zulu
<electricus> ah.. missed the meeting.. sorry
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: had to reboot
<pace_t_zulu> electricus: no worries
<pace_t_zulu> electricus: the main outcome was this http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/2011/tributes/ubuntu-tennessee-remembers-chibihogoshino/
<electricus> pace_t_zulu: can you give me future meeting info?
<pace_t_zulu> electricus: first thursday of the month
<pace_t_zulu> 8:30 eastern / 7:30 central
<pace_t_zulu> electricus: got that? ^
<electricus> ok. thanks
<electricus> pace_t_zulu: where is it physically?
<pace_t_zulu> electricus: this monthly meeting is on irc ... in here
<electricus> ok
<pace_t_zulu> electricus: you can physically be in china ... doesn't matter
* pace_t_zulu changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting July 7th at 8:30 PM EDT/7:30 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams"
<pace_t_zulu> electricus: thanks for pointing out that the topic needed to be changed
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: had to reboot the cloud machine
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you know how much the last month cost me for this server?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: for the obit, might not be in TN, Might be in WV or OH
<cyberanger> where family is
<cyberanger> (I think he was still on vacation with family in WV when it occured)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: if you have a link ... we'll definitely add it
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i didn't limit my search for the state of tennessee
<cyberanger> sorry I missed the meeting, my paycheck isn't (tough choice, would have preferred both, but the wallet hurt, work used the help)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I'll see what I can dig up, or ask his brother
* pace_t_zulu changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting July 7th at 8:30 PM EDT/7:30 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<cyberanger> better go
<pace_t_zulu> later cyberanger
<cyberanger> see you all after I punch out
<cyberanger> or maybe on lunch break
<wrst> join /#qimo
<wrst> hmm
 * wrst needs to remember how to do basic irc commands :)
<cyberanger> wrst: /join #qimo
<wrst> thanks cyberanger :P
<vychune> lol
<wrst> atleast i didn't mess up msg nickserv identify
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> like i did
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> better really head out now, lest I txt and drive, don't want to drive all intextifacted
<vychune> lol
<Juzzy> My bbq: http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247095_1367762770979_1739005916_588514_6772645_n.jpg
<Unit193> Wow... What are you cooking?
<Juzzy> pork shoulders
<Xpistos> That is good stuff brother
<Unit193> Looks to be good!
<Juzzy> werd, I'm trying a couple of different ways
<Juzzy> one is a mustard + brownsugar maranade
<Juzzy> injected with apple juice + brown sugar
<Juzzy> should be insanley juicey
<electricus> anybody know of a cheap raid+1 mirroring solution for a tower server.  I was thinking about getting one of those external inclosures that you could pop a couple sata drives in
<Juzzy> why not raid5?
<Juzzy> if you wanna do cheap, you can do what I did
<Juzzy> I have 4 x 2tb, 20gb (overkill) raid 1 on all drives, the rest is raid5
<Juzzy> then installed grub on all drives
<Juzzy> and I'm running software raid for all of it
<Juzzy> so no matter what, i can lose any drive and it still boot, no raid controller dependancy, the integrety is good
<Juzzy> and you can litterally do that on any mobo with 4 sata ports
<pricew> electricus: ever since I had to rebuild a raid 5 drive, I try to stick with mirrored.  WAY too stressful for me.  :)
<electricus> haha.. i could imagine pricew
<elijah-m`> pooooork shoulder!  great stuff.
<Unit193> Now I want food again...
<Juzzy> :D~~
<vychune> *looks around*
<Unit193> Howdy, vychune
<vychune> hey
<vychune> hows it going?
<Unit193> Blasted Xubuntu computer is having issues.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/617798/
<Unit193> ...Again! Anywho.. How about you?
<vychune> boredem rampant
<vychune> wheres cyberanger when you need him lol
<cyberanger> vychune: work
<vychune> oh hey lol
<cyberanger> vychune: unfortunately busier than usual, sorry, but hey, helps the wallet
<cyberanger> send a pm, I'll try to get to it, even if it winds up being after work, 7PM EDT
<vychune> oh i was just messing
<electricus> what do you guys think of Sn0wLinuX?
<electricus> to me it looks like it just does everything i end up doing to my install in one shot..
<electricus> pretty much saving me 30 to 45 more minutes setting up what I want
<electricus> installing and tweaking the interface
<vychune> havent seen it
<electricus> http://sn0wl1nux.sourceforge.net/
<electricus> basically they're copying snow leapard
<Unit193> Can we say Macbuntu? ;) (I'm sure that's better)
<Unit193> *That being Sn0wLinuX
<elijah-m`> i love their screenshots.  they're nice.  reminds me of osx, of course.
<cyberanger> electricus: I like the cost, beats real snow leopard
<cyberanger> but crunchbang is equally cheap, same with arch and debian
<Unit193> cyberanger: Have you seen Zenix? It's a Debian respin with openbox+tint2 or Awesome (Done by Bodhi_zazen)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-04
<cyberanger> Unit193: no, I hadn't
<Unit193> Does that mean you looked at it now? ;)
<cyberanger> Unit193: no, but now I did ;-)
<cyberanger> it meant I added it to a list for later
<cyberanger> and later was 10 minutes ago ;-)
<Unit193> What do you think?
<cyberanger> intresting, I've gotten so used to kinda doing my own
<cyberanger> Security - Zenix includes an active firewall (iptables configured with GUFW), psad, and fwsnort.
<cyberanger> that right there just stands out
<Unit193> ...I forgot to give you a link!
<Unit193> Did you look at the Awesome page?
<cyberanger> sends a mixed message about linux security, but towards my line of thinking
<cyberanger> just cause it's as tight as a bank vault, doesn't mean I cannot make it more like fort knox
<cyberanger> sorry, should have added, only could find Zenix on google (well, without more digging, I did say 10 minutes)
<cyberanger> I did find Bodhi_zazen as a forum member there, but nothing clearly about Awesome, unless you mean the WM
<Unit193> http://zenix-os.net/awesome.html
<cyberanger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Awesome_%28window_manager%29
<cyberanger> ah, that'd be why, ruled out the same domain as zenix
<cyberanger> oh, actually, that has been used too (didn't recognize it) went back to OBox shortly after
<Unit193> It's not bad... (Not using it as the main, but it's rather nice once you get used to it)
<Unit193> Howdy, orias
<orias> o/
<orias> how goes it?
<Unit193> Not too shabby!
 * cyberanger yawns
<cyberanger> hey orias
<orias> o/
<orias> how goes it?
<cyberanger> good, you?
<orias> pretty good, although not as good as i was
<chris4585> I didn't realize such a thing actually existed, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/use-classic-menu-in-unity-classicmenu.html
<chris4585> unity just needs to be overhauled imo
<wrst> i think unity needs to be scrapped
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> wrst: or scuttled, or thrown out like garbage, rubbish, crap
<cyberanger> take your pick
<cyberanger> chris4585: until they do overhaul it right, and I see it working, I'm gonna lean to scuttling it
<cyberanger> partially due to the people that saw this and don't understand it'll get better
<cyberanger> the people we won over from vista in 2006
<wrst> cyberanger: we need to keep them on a lts probably
<cyberanger> wrst: that'll be worse next lts release though
<wrst> hopefully not
<cyberanger> on what I read, I'm nervous
<orias> has anyone had a good experience with gnome3 on 10.04?
<cyberanger> orias: I didn't think gnome3 was released in time for lucid
<orias> it's not
<orias> but it's installable
<wrst> orias: don't bother I tried it on 10.10 the ppa is old and stinks
<orias> how bad?
<wrst> very if you want gnome 3 now I would go with fedora, or wait until the 11.10 alpha gets everything in it
<wrst> unless you really want to do a lot of work
<orias> :/
 * orias is lazy about that
<cyberanger> I would not rule debian out
<cyberanger> but wrst seems spot on for fedora and gnome3, but I <3 debian based distros more than the frontends on them
<orias> :D
<vychune> lol
<vychune> cyberanger: fav deb distro?
<chris4585> fedora 15 with gnome3 is so.. so nice
<vychune> fedora always kernal panics on me
<orias> fedora (12) was so unstable and flaky for me, it turned me off of fed
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-05
<cyberanger> I just realized something that makes more sense on ubuntu's reason for unity
<cyberanger> http://ostatic.com/blog/ubuntu-compromises-on-banshee-revenue-recipients
<cyberanger> if they're not using GNOME, and add some time for people to forget about the GNOME foundation
<cyberanger> perhaps they'll sneak the affilate code back in
<Unit193> They could do that... I would think people would catch it though,,,
<cyberanger> but would they care at that point
<Unit193> They used Gnome by default so the money went to Gnome. Now that they are using Unity by default, shouldn't the money go to the people that make Unity? (I don't remember how this all went down, I could be totally wrong...)
<cyberanger> Unit193: maybe not that smoothly, since I think Banshee and Rythmbox are Gnome Projects
<cyberanger> but yeah, and Unity is part of the Ayatana project, an ubuntu project
<cyberanger> so idk
<Unit193> cyberanger: That's the kicker! Banshee is a Gnome project! Hmmmm
<cyberanger> well, that isn't as big a kicker as Ubuntu was using much more gnome code too
<cyberanger> GNOME itself, Rythmbox before, Banshee now
<cyberanger> Ubuntu One wasn't an issue, but the Amazon mp3 plugin wasn't ubuntu's but gnome foundations
<cyberanger> editing an affiliate code is all
<cyberanger> that's what seemed to be the really big issue
<cyberanger> but if they make a media player to go with unity, or build a plugin for vlc (their code, not videolan's) and switch to vlc (as an example)
<cyberanger> and give some time for that issue to be forgotten
<cyberanger> (some ways it already has)
<cyberanger> but just sorta thinking about it, I sorta se why there may have been a rush for unity now
<cyberanger> so Canonical Ltd can get closer to a profit point
<cyberanger> if they're the developers, the only distro using it, able to get some revenue from mp3 sales and storage
<cyberanger> and also it puts them in a position to be the only paid support option for ubuntu, compared to now at least
<cyberanger> idk if that's Canonical Ltd's plan or not, but it sounds plausable
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-27
<wrst> yeah chris4585off went the modem!
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I had a hardware switch for wireless devices on my old laptop
<wrst> chris4585: my cable has the little tab broken off gotta get a new one
<chris4585> I hate it when that happens
<wrst> gives me a good excuse for a newegg  order :)
<Omnifrog|laptop> The clearing of woods to connect 2 roads is coming along http://i.imgur.com/alg1BjH.jpg
<Omnifrog|laptop> I'm collecting a metric fuck ton of wonderful organic material to add to the garden from that spot in the woods
<Omnifrog|laptop> this stuff is heavy!   http://i.imgur.com/WRF2kcp.jpg
<Omnifrog|laptop> I put a bunch of it through the chipper/shredder today - a short video of the shredding of teh mulch   http://youtu.be/TqvWEjFxqyg
<Omnifrog|laptop> Alexander helped. He hated it   http://i.imgur.com/JodBVfo.jpg
<Omnifrog|laptop> the cardboard worked very well http://i.imgur.com/nUsSlaj.jpg
<Omnifrog|laptop> the material I got out of this was AMAZINGLY fluffy and rich organic gold   http://i.imgur.com/mvbkIua.jpg
<Omnifrog|laptop>  then we put in some snap peas!   http://i.imgur.com/bn5ySO9.jpg
<Omnifrog|laptop> and at the end of the day we drove around and found turkeys http://i.imgur.com/kHsbCF9.jpg
<Omnifrog|laptop> Woo!
<Omnifrog|laptop> it was a good day to pea
<chris4585> wrst, indeed, I have like 500 ethernet cords
<chris4585> but I don't think very many of them are cat5e or cat6 :/
<Juzzy> nice omni
<Omnifrog|pond> :D
<Juzzy> here's my new project, pending http://imgur.com/v6FLIzL
<Juzzy> if you can guess what that is
<Juzzy> I have an offer in on it, i'll find out tomorrow what the bank says ;o
<Omnifrog|pond> drive in theater?
 * Omnifrog|pond has coffee now 
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-28
<Omnifrog> there is a chainsaw with my name on it waiting for me in the morning
<Omnifrog> night
<Unit193> Omnifrog|pond: ...For you to use, not have it used on you, right?
 * cyberanger hopes Omnifrog|pond didn't croak out due to a chainsaw
<netritious> so so tired...anyone around?
<wrst> morning netritious
<netritious> morning wrst
<netritious> How was your weekend?
<wrst> it was good until this morning hit, how about you netritious?
<netritious> no difference between yesterday and today unfortunately.... working :/
<netritious> 16-18 hour days for the past two weeks solid, minus a day I chatted in here a bit :)
<wrst> oh me sounds like you are up against deadlines?
<netritious> yessir
<wrst> the one good thing about working for "the man" days off :)
<netritious> wife went into the hospital for a couple of weeks right in the middle of the project...she's better now :)
<wrst> oh goodness, glad she is better
<netritious> thanks wrst...we were worried for a second. They thought she might have MS, but all tests came back negative. So, she's still not feeling 100% (more like 60% she says) but at least back at home.
<wrst> whew that is scary
<wrst> glad that was not the case
<netritious> I wasn't to worried...I was a little, but until the tests come back you just /won't/can't/ know, and even then doc's don't give guarantees.
<wrst> oh yeah but hard not to worry some but glad all is well
<wrst> and they seem to always take their time a lot of times with those results
<netritious> true
<wrst> wb netritious :)
<netritious> ty wrst
<netritious> opendns doesn't seem to pick up nameserver records as quickly as my isp
<netritious> domain change was instant on comcast and google, but not opendns :/
<wrst> I have noticed that when using opendns also
<wrst> but I remember "back in the day" when you had to wait days
<wrst> or a day at least
<netritious> me too
<wrst> now if it takes 10 minutes I gripe :)
<wrst> well actually I'm always griping
<netritious> well, I'm not naïve to think it /could never/ take 48 hours to update,
<wrst> but I do like opendns easiest filter to set up in my book at least
<netritious> easiest yes, but not the best. I really like Dans Guardian
<netritious> well mostly
<wrst> oh no not the best but its quick and dirty
<wrst> well.. hmm quick and dirty maybe not a good phrase to use for web filtering ;)
<netritious> lol
<wrst> does pfsense have some form of fitlering?
<netritious> yep, lots
<netritious> pf, dg, snort, in-line clamav file/content scanner, etc
<netritious> oh and pfBlocker is good...allows address lists and wheter to block, allow, in/out/both, which interfaces, etc.
<netritious> can be configured as a filter bridge, which I really like.
<wrst> oh wow I need to build one
<netritious> package quality seems to be getting better
<wrst> after using freenas I can see these bsd based devices being addictive
<netritious> bsd w/o the gui can be addictive too
<wrst> ha ha yes I have played with freebsd just a bit
<netritious> I mean, if you want to get uber paranoid, just d/l openbsd and spend a few weeks reading man pages and search for "hardening"....
<wrst> not really enough to get my feet wet
<netritious> THEN go and audit it all lol
<wrst> a "few weeks" :)
<netritious> yeah exactly
<wrst> sounds to me like bsd would be the way to go for lots of network related task
<netritious> there are all sorts of security features in the *BSD family which is what really attracted me to it in the first place, well FreeBSD anyways.
<netritious> I can say with a good amount of certainty that my freebsd 5 dns servers  were never compromised, but the net wasn't exactly wild wild west like it is now either, and there is now way to be 100% certain anyway.
<netritious> *no way to be
<netritious> "back in the day" freebsd jails (chroot really) were the bomb
<netritious> until someone figured out how to break out lol
<netritious> anyway afk for a bit...got to get this work done
<wrst> later netritious
<wrst> I need to work also, that is why I'm here :)
<netritious> hehe later wrst
<wrst> morning Omnifrog
<smartguyz> requesting help loading wifi drivers for EDIMAX AC122 on ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77
<wrst> hi smartguyz
<wrst> smartguyz: running ubuntu?
<smartguyz> running ubuntu 13.04 system
<wrst> is that a usb wifi adapter?
<smartguyz> will run all other OS's in virtualbox
<smartguyz> EDIMAX AC1200 is a wifi USB adapter
<wrst> ok could you open up a terminal and run lsusb and copy/paste the details on your wifi adapter?
<smartguyz> tried to add via software update not working
<wrst> yeah, lets find out what type of chip it is then we should be able to go from there
<smartguyz> what is the terminal command I can cut and paste here if you like?
<wrst> lsusb
<wrst> and yes you can paste that one line please don't paste all of it in here, if you need to might want to use pastebin
<smartguyz> smartguyz@MAGT:~$ lsusb
<smartguyz> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<smartguyz> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<smartguyz> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 7392:a822 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd
<smartguyz> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<smartguyz> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<smartguyz> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<smartguyz> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<smartguyz> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<smartguyz> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<smartguyz> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1415:2000 Nam Tai E&E Products Ltd. or OmniVision Technologies, Inc. Sony Playstation Eye
<smartguyz> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 413c:3012 Dell Computer Corp. Optical Wheel Mouse
<smartguyz> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0b38:0010 Gear Head 107-Key Keyboard
<smartguyz> smartguyz@MAGT:~$
<wrst> well that doesn't help a lot :) let me look a little
<wrst> smartguyz: is this it? http://dinagreenbestreview.wordpress.com/201304111529-2/50d8d-edimax-ew-7822uac-wireless-ac1200-adapter-cheap/
<smartguyz> yes
<wrst> that looks like a pretty new one, I'm guessing there is no open source support yet
<wrst> and looks like no Linux driver yet on the mfg page
<smartguyz> also have the USB ASUS 53 dual band
<smartguyz> ubuntu did not see it in lsusb
<wrst> my guess is that it will take a while for that to get support
<wrst> I have 0 experience with AC
<wrst> so I'm not really for sure where to go with that
<smartguyz> is there any standard USB  reliable wifi cards
<wrst> yes lots of them, the key is to get one with the correct chipset, brand doesn't matter
<wrst> intel wireless almost always work, ralink is usually pretty decent
<smartguyz> am I looking for the bradcom chipset
<wrst> no I would not suggest broadcom, support for broadcom is better but still not near what intel offers
<smartguyz> intel ?
<wrst> yes intel
<smartguyz> usb wifi ?
<wrst> intel, aetheros, and ralink would be how I would rank them
<wrst> yes
<smartguyz> any recommendations
<wrst> looking now
<wrst> or realtek they are usually pretty good also
<wrst> smartguyz: here is a decent looking realtek chip http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833210002
<wrst> I generally go to newegg and search the comments for ubuntu and find one that is working well for folks
<wrst> its usually possible to make any of them work, and likely you can the one you have maybe using ndiswrapper but not for sure if you can or not
<smartguyz> I was thinking that I may be able to do that to
<smartguyz> but do not know how
<wrst> I'm not positive on that, been years since I have needed to
<wrst> or actually if its still even a supported way most chips will work now
<wrst> just the very new ones can be an issue
<wrst> if i'm not mistaken ndiswrapper handles the driver but not the firmware, since some chips need the firmware loaded on them also
<wrst> smartguyz: let me see if I can summons some help :)
<wrst> Unit193: you around???
<smartguyz> I am here
<smartguyz> thank you for your help
<smartguyz> I am still looking...
<smartguyz> looking at ndiswrapper
<Unit193> wrst: More or less.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-29
<netritious> Juzzy: ping
<netritious> and good afternoon locotn :)
<wrst> afternoon netritious :)
<netritious> how's it going wrst?
<wrst> oh I'm well netritious not for sure about my internet at home bought a new modem and it was working great... and all the sudden it died
<wrst> it was not bought from my isp maybe they didn't like that?
<wrst> and how are you doing?
<netritious> wrst: that sucks about your modem :/
<netritious> Doing fine, but tired. I could use a nap right now, but have to much to do lol
<wrst> it may not be the modem, I think my brother had some glitch with his
<wrst> or my raspberry pi's sd card could have died... hmmm
<Juzzy> ?
<Juzzy> netritious: sup?
<netritious> was wondering if you could send me those problems so I can work out how to do it.
<netritious> I mean, if that is standard Linux admin stuff then I need to know how to do it
<netritious> and I'll sign an nda if that would make you feel better about it :)
<Juzzy> ah you want my linux questions?
<netritious> ya lol
<Juzzy> well, heh the unique thing about that test
<netritious> well, I want to know how to actually do that stuff
<Juzzy> is it's based off of our environment
<Juzzy> ah
<netritious> I remember thinking it was so foreign, yet before the test I was feeling pretty comfortable heh
<Juzzy> heh
<Juzzy> what's funny, there's not really any trick questions in it
<netritious> But I remember there was lots of parsing/formatting problems
<Juzzy> they are for the most part, very basic questions, just range across 2 dozen topics
<netritious> like take this output Y and format it into X
<Juzzy> just 1 or 2
<Juzzy> I used that syntax just 30 mins ago too
<Juzzy> i had a log file that said, EXECUTING: /some/script <params>
<Juzzy> little awk > catchup.sh
<Juzzy> and i reran 15,000 commands in about 30 seconds heh
<netritious> nice
<Juzzy> pm
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-30
<wrst> morning Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst
<Omnifrog> I am broken today
<Omnifrog> no farming or forest work today
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: you didn't croak at least
<cyberanger> <ribbet></ribbet>
<Omnifrog> hehe, true
<Omnifrog> I have more than enough here at the house to keep me busy today
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-31
<wrst> oh xTEMPLARx you enter but you never respond...
<wrst> morning Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> morning wrst
<wrst> how are you doing Omnifrog, what are you planting or fixing today?
<Omnifrog> a bit groggy
<Omnifrog> today is taken up with a visit with bankers and possibly and extended radio show :\
<Omnifrog> not the most productive day
<cyberanger> sounds like my days lately
<cyberanger> well, some days at least
<wrst> morning cyberanger
<Omnifrog> mmm, coffee
<Omnifrog> morning cyberanger
<cyberanger> morning wrst
<cyberanger> morning Omnifrog
<wrst> cyberanger: hope all is going well
<cyberanger> yeah, just playing frogger on freedos
<wrst> cyberanger: why does that not surprise me?
<cyberanger> keep getting hit by those trucks, they come out of nowhere
<cyberanger> wrst: waiting for a database to be rebuilt, it's a good time killer
<wrst> ha ha
<cyberanger> idk, had a nostalga moment I guess, also it's low power, harder to rebuild a db while playing call of duty
<wrst> good point :)
 * wrst hasn't had a disconnect today.... yet
<cyberanger> .......yet, good save
<wrst> well I'm really surprised I was connecting at all since I had my settings all messed up
<netritious> howdy locotn
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-01
<netritious> howdy locotn
<Unit193> Howdy.
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<cyberanger> how's it going?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-02
<netritious> not to bad cyberanger, how about yourself?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-05-26
<Juzzy> what language?
<Unit193> Juzzy: Ruby.
<Juzzy> ah
<Juzzy> taking advantage of those threads and sockets
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-05-27
<Unit193> wrst: Got another snake out of the basement.
<wrst> Unit193 = the snake whisperer
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-05-31
<Guest30362> I guess I need to check into tmux vs screen?
<Guest30362> Which, I guess the first step, I need to actually *install* tmux.
<Guest30362> well there we go, now I have my terminal split into 4 sections, hah
<Guest30362> AAMOF, some of these training sessions I've done with screen that jack up my display when the other user is using something bigger...may get replaced with tmux
<Guest30362> hah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-01
<bwmaker> Hey-o
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-02
<Unit193> Toodles.
<Unit193> Dodgeball: America's twist on stoning.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-03
<minasota> at least with Dodgeball you can throw back...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-04
<cyberanger> minasota: you can throw the stone back too
<cyberanger> But they might stop the stoning to give you 50 lashes, and then stone you again.
<cyberanger> Why is it when I seem to be making progress on a project, I get hit with a ton of bricks
<cyberanger> or at least that's how it feels when I suddenly get tired
<minasota> just throw the bricks back and get back to work ;)
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> If it were a paycheck I might
<cyberanger> personal projects I debate it a bit
<cyberanger> This one is a major overhaul on everything, so I'm being stubborn
 * cyberanger has had too many major overhauls this year
<cyberanger> Well, got my Korean text working again, just wish I knew which of about 3GBs of fonts I needed
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-05
<minasota> cyberanger: Dennis Rodman may know... :p
<cyberanger> minasota: Well, was trying more for South Korea, has Rodman been there?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-05-29
 * cyberanger hears a ping drop
<superfly> I'm sorry, I'll go pick it up
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> How's it going superfly ?
<superfly> cyberanger: good, good. slowly getting settled.
<superfly> Bought a bunch of PC components off Newegg.com yesterday (thanks to their Memorial Day sale) for my and mrs_fly's computers
<superfly> (the ones we don't have because we had to sell them to leave ZA)
<cyberanger> Building or buying replacement machines? Sounds like a good time for an upgrade.
<superfly> building new machines
<superfly> we're currently using a bunch of hand-me-down old laptops. mine is the best one of the lot, it is a dual-core Pentium with a whole 3 gigs of RAM)
<superfly> anyway, I must get some sleep. need to be up early tomorrow morning to miss the desert heat
<cyberanger> I've got to replace my laptop with one of (err, two or three of) my next paychecks, took out the old one with a soda.
<cyberanger> The temp gear is a 2GB netbook and a 768 MB Desktop
<cyberanger> superfly: rest up (I'm on nights, night off tonight)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-03
 * cyberanger feeds the crickets
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-04
 * cyberanger wonders if the crickets are hungry again.
<wrst> chirp chirp
 * Unit193 munches.
 * minasota re-dips (gasp)
<cyberanger> How's everyone tonight?
